# my mac box was stolen!!! what should i do !!!!



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

i got back from work yesterday and i have been waiting for my mac package so i was checking my tracking #online it is says that it was delivered  but there is not box at my front door and i paid for the 2  day delivery because there is a signature is required but i did not sign for it so they just left in front of my front door when there was no one home and the box was stolen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 what should i do please grils i need your help this is the first time some thing like that happened to me i have had one time that there was an item missing the package but not the whole thing that i paid $350 for it i worked very hard fr that money and now it is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















any help did some that had the same thing happened to you ?? what did you do about it ?


----------



## static_universe (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm figuring since you would have needed the signature and they just left it, then the mail people would be responsible.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 8, 2008)

Well if it was meant to be signed for (to prevent stuff like this happening) and it wasn't then you need to get onto MAC or the shipping company cos they shouldn't have just left it at the door!!!


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

so how is responsible for it mac or the delivery company i was thinking of calling mac first and should deal with delivery company not me


----------



## aziajs (Jul 8, 2008)

I think the delivery company is responsible because it was their responsibility to ensure that the package was signed for and delivered.  I think MAC's liability would more so extend to the goods themselves.  For example, if something was broken or missing, etc.


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I think the delivery company is responsible because it was their responsibility to ensure that the package was signed for and delivered.  I think MAC's liability would more so extend to the goods themselves.  For example, if something was broken or missing, etc._

 

but it is there responsibility  to make sure that there delivery  company dose there job right so i really think that they are booth responsible for it


----------



## KellyBean (Jul 8, 2008)

Definitely call the delivery company! They owe you $350!!!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 8, 2008)

yes, I'd bash to the delivery company.. it's their responsibility.. cood luck!!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 8, 2008)

Um, no. IMO, MAC sent the goods so they shouldn't be responsible. The delivery company, however, was inefficient with their service since they left a package that should have been signed by you and only you OR your agent. 

If MAC sent it via USPS, call your local post office and they will get you in touch with the postal inspector (IIRC). It is, after all, a federal offense to steal other people's mail. Do the same thing if it's UPS and they should reimburse you for it. Hope you get a resolution for this soon.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 8, 2008)

did someone else sign for it maybe and then took it? Someone should have a copy of the signature somewhere if so. This happened to me - I was waiting for a package to be delivered to work, when after a few days it hadn't arrived (and I had paid for signature on delivery) I called Mac and they were able to track it online and read out the signed name to me (turned out to be someone in the warehouse downstairs who put it down and forgot about it). This is Uk though, where the Royal Mail scan in their signatures afterwards (if we're lucky...), so not sure if it is different with your postal service, assuming you are in the US?


----------



## amoona (Jul 8, 2008)

MAC has no responsibility in this. The delivery company needs to be contacted and you need to rip them a new one. I hate when they just leave stuff at the door even when it requires a signature. They do it all the time!


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_did someone else sign for it maybe and then took it? Someone should have a copy of the signature somewhere if so. This happened to me - I was waiting for a package to be delivered to work, when after a few days it hadn't arrived (and I had paid for signature on delivery) I called Mac and they were able to track it online and read out the signed name to me (turned out to be someone in the warehouse downstairs who put it down and forgot about it). This is Uk though, where the Royal Mail scan in their signatures afterwards (if we're lucky...), so not sure if it is different with your postal service, assuming you are in the US?_

 

it says delivering location and says (front door) , so no one even sign for it the just left it there all day and some just stole it


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_MAC has no responsibility in this. The delivery company needs to be contacted and you need to rip them a new one. I hate when they just leave stuff at the door even when it requires a signature. They do it all the time!_

 
that why i paid for the 2 day on mac site because it says it that maybe a signature required  so i thought  if no one home to sign they just drop it the next day when some is home to sign or leave me a note so i could go and pick it up from the ups store , or some thing els but do not leave it like that at the front door with no one home i mean come on  !!


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 8, 2008)

If I were you I would contact the Delivery company. Because they are the ones responsible for the delivery, specially since a signature was required. I would go to them before even going to MAC.


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_If I were you I would contact the Delivery company. Because they are the ones responsible for the delivery, specially since a signature was required. I would go to them before even going to MAC._

 
but i read on anther thread that on of the girls had the same problem and  she contact mac and they resent the package to her or some thing like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am soo confused i just want my makeup or my money aether one


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 8, 2008)

wow that sucks, every delivery i got from MAC was UPS and I had to sign for it. if my landlord signs for it, it will say "signed for" and his last name on the tracking page. is there any name showing when u track it?


----------



## damsel (Jul 8, 2008)

i would call mac. they have very good customer service. they may replace it or tell you how to handle it.


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_wow that sucks, every delivery i got from MAC was UPS and I had to sign for it. if my landlord signs for it, it will say "signed for" and his last name on the tracking page. is there any name showing when u track it?_

 
no it says delivery location and in front of it it says (front door) that is all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.
when you bought from mac.com and you always sign or some one els sign because you add the 2 day delivery for your shipping , right ?


----------



## macmeup (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i would call mac. they have very good customer service. they may replace it or tell you how to handle it._

 
that sound a good idea at least they might call ups for me and find out what happened or just replace it for me


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd call both MAC and UPS.  MAC should be aware since they contract with UPS and UPS isn't providing MAC with the services it (and you) are paying for.  And I'd contact UPS because ultimately they are responsible for leaving a package without getting the required signature.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

yea call both 4 sure. UPS has good costumer service too, ur lucky it wasn't USPS.they suck with lost/stolen things.

can u have packages delivered to u at work at all? luckily i can, or maybe if u know ur working then have it shipped to a friend or relative that u know will be home next time!

i hope it works out!


----------



## macmeup (Jul 9, 2008)

i called mac and the lady on the phone said that there system is down today and i should call again tomorrow


----------



## jbid (Jul 9, 2008)

payment is made to mac, so mac is also responsible for the delivery company. plus, if the box is missing, mac is going to send a new one, not ups. so they should be informed about this.


----------



## redambition (Jul 9, 2008)

definitely call MAC - they are shipping it on their account and oncharging you, so although it's not their fault directly, they are the ones who have chosen the delivery company so they should be made aware of this issue.

while you can track and trace yourself, you will have a lot less luck chasing up a lost package due to a service break down - MAC would have a lot more swing with the delivery company in this case.


----------



## mjalomo (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree.  MAC chooses who to use for shipping, not the customer.  You paid MAC to get this item to you, MAC contracted a delivery service, and used that service to get a package to you. You did not arrange with UPS to pick up a package at MAC and bring it to you.  Getting the product to the customer is MAC's job.  If they want the extra sales offering shipping brings, they assume some liability for what services they contract.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 9, 2008)

Call the delivery company. I had this happen with a delviery, not mac but the delivery company ended up finding my package and it showed up 2 days later... I had to call like 3 times though


----------



## macmeup (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* 

 
_Call the delivery company. I had this happen with a delviery, not mac but the delivery company ended up finding my package and it showed up 2 days later... I had to call like 3 times though_

 
the box was not lost it was stolen in front of my door because the delivered it when no one was home and they did not do signature at the time of the delivery


----------



## panther27 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah a couple of Sephora boxes were left for me at the bottom of the stairs in apt building,and they were stolen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I called the post office and they had me fill out a lost/stolen form,sent it in,then I called the called the p.o.master and he took all my info.He then told me to call Sephora and give them his name and phone #and ask for a refund.I did,and they did give me refund right away.I hope everything turns okay,because I know just how you feel.It sux.Good luck!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2008)

UPS does suck, I'll admit. So does FedEx and DHL. They'll all screw you over. My dad has worked for UPS for 20+ years. Once, I ordered a box of MAC and I watched the driver just throw it on my porch, he just slung it and it hit my door. I ran outside and asked him to not throw my boxes, but to place them instead. He got an attitude so I called and complained about his ass.

UPS has a habit of leaving things regardless if a signature is required. I find that I have to sign more with FedEx & DHL packages. UPS customer service is usually really good and they're really helpful. You shouldn't have a problem and the proof is in the pudding--you paid for 2 day shipping that required a signature and they left it at the door without getting one, so it's their liability.


----------



## macmeup (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_UPS does suck, I'll admit. So does FedEx and DHL. They'll all screw you over. My dad has worked for UPS for 20+ years. Once, I ordered a box of MAC and I watched the driver just throw it on my porch, he just slung it and it hit my door. I ran outside and asked him to not throw my boxes, but to place them instead. He got an attitude so I called and complained about his ass.

UPS has a habit of leaving things regardless if a signature is required. I find that I have to sign more with FedEx & DHL packages. UPS customer service is usually really good and they're really helpful. You shouldn't have a problem and the proof is in the pudding--you paid for 2 day shipping that required a signature and they left it at the door without getting one, so it's their liability._

 
thanks soo much , and i agree with you in every word , i did call mac and the lady on the phone was really nice and she toled me that the manger that usually handle this kind of problems will be in on Monday and she will give me a call back on Monday she said that they will contact ups too and do an investigation on it because the it is over $100 so i will wait and see , but this is the first time some thing like this happen to me i guess because all of my mac.com orders i waited for them to arrive and i was home and for this one i was not sure what time i come home that day so i did get the one with signature so they do not leave it at the door like he did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am sooo pissed i worked really hard to get that 350 and to pay for the makeup and some get it for free . but it is ups problem this is not the way to handle people shipments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , i will updated on Monday if the manger call me


----------



## macmeup (Jul 14, 2008)

update


----------



## macmeup (Jul 14, 2008)

i just called the bran name manager and she said that they are  going to mail anther box to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and start an investigation with ups on that , but she need it anther adders than mine i really do not know why ??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i gave her my mother in law address which they live across the street from me and i toled her this time i will be waiting in front of there door  , the girl was really nice and she said that they are really sorry that this happened to me , any way i toled her that they really have to talk to ups serves and they really need to improve on there delivery's by not leaving boxes like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank goad i did not lose my 350 and i learned my lessen that i will be waiting in front of the door every time there is a box coming .


----------

